# You will be sadly missed!!!



## Dreamer69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I lost the best dog I ever owned in my life on 3/4/2013.  I just finally can have the heart to write about her.  She was with me for 11 years and the best friend I ever had.  Her name was Thunder.  I got her when she was a pup and she used to ride to work with me and work with me all day.  At nights I had to put my daily clothes on the floor so she could lay on them and go to sleep.  That was the only black lab I ever owned and may be the last one.  She was a very dear and loyal family member.. She was part of our family. She was a house dog and she was my fishing partner and camping partner.  Camping and fishing will never be the same without her. When we get ready to load up and go camping she follows me till we are almost done loading up, then she sits by the truck waiting for me to tell her to load up.  That is her in my avatar.  When my wife text me while I was at work and told me that she had to be put down my heart fell and I had to leave work.  I cried like a baby on the way home and when I got home.  I know that I am a grown man but she was my baby.  She was always with me and loved the outdoors.  Just dont take your animal friends for granted they wont be with us forever. My grandbaby still cries every night for her which causes me to cry with her.  Thunder you will be sadly missed and loved forever by us all.


----------



## mikelogg (Mar 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I love mine just the same.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Mar 8, 2013)

This week has been tough for one for my family as well. We lost our chocolate lab Wednesday. She was an old girl and gave us 12 years of loyal companionship. See my thread in this forum for pics of her. May your Thunder rest well.


----------



## applejuice (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## Brian Groce (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.
Its hard to believe a dog can take up that big of a space in your heart ain't it.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 8, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, it is amazing how close a dog becomes to your heart. I lost my yellow lab Hunter (avatar) three years ago.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> This week has been tough for one for my family as well. We lost our chocolate lab Wednesday. She was an old girl and gave us 12 years of loyal companionship. See my thread in this forum for pics of her. May your Thunder rest well.



Yeah I saw it later after I typed mine but was teary eyed. Sorry for your loss too.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GAGE said:


> I am sorry for your loss, it is amazing how close a dog becomes to your heart. I lost my yellow lab Hunter (avatar) three years ago.



Gage that is one pretty dog.  Yeah she was close to my heart.


----------



## au7126 (Mar 8, 2013)

Only those that have traveled that road can know the pain you and some of us  have  in our hearts. Lost mine 1998 and still miss her. Can not bring myself to have another even after this long.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Mar 8, 2013)

Your Thunder is also a beautiful lab. What was she looking at in your avatar? Looks like something had her attention.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2013)

au7126 said:


> Only those that have traveled that road can know the pain you and some of us  have  in our hearts. Lost mine 1998 and still miss her. Can not bring myself to have another even after this long.



Well ya know there's one out there that needs your love. Nothing will ever replace that 'special love' between man and dog, just know there's one out there that needs a papa like you.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Your Thunder is also a beautiful lab. What was she looking at in your avatar? Looks like something had her attention.



I was thinkin' she was looking at where the 'fly' lit
 on the water.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 9, 2013)

I understand completely......I love and have loved every Dog I have
owned...

You may have other Dogs that you will love, but Thunder will always
hold a special place in your heart....


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 11, 2013)

so sorry, dogs are family to us too!  My poor old Dad is watching his beloved lab age and is dreading the day he loses him.  We are all dreading it too, we think it will be end of Dad!  :-(


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Your Thunder is also a beautiful lab. What was she looking at in your avatar? Looks like something had her attention.



Thank you She was waiting for me to throw a limb back in the water again.  She loved that and when I took that picture I just told her to sit and stay and she did.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments made.  My wife and I went to Walmart yesterday afternoon to do some shopping and there was someone in the parking lot that had a lab and seemed was selling a puppy and all we did was glance at the black lab and we both got teary eyed.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I lost my best friend a few months ago and I was also devastated.  I had a friend send me a couple of things and they helped a little.  The fourth picture(A dog's last will and testament) I just got about a month ago ..... it truly changed my grief into resolve to do the right thing.

In 2 weeks we will be the proud humans of a little black lab fluffball that needs a home.  We are even thining of naming her Lulu after Kahlua the one pictured.

I hope they help you like they did me.

Paul


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dreamer69 said:


> I cried like a baby on the way home and when I got home.  I know that I am a grown man but she was my baby.  She was always with me and loved the outdoors.




I'm actually leery of the type of man who COULDN'T shed tears over a dog that gave 10+ years of that kind of companionship.

I have a black lab as well who's been through thick & thin with me.  Many moments of joy, elation, laughter, frustration, companionship, and loyalty.  Kindest, least aggressive dog I've ever known.   In 11 years of ownership, I have never even heard her growl before.

Her muzzle is grayed, she's had cancer removed, she's been hit by a car, she's been through a lot.   In the past 3-4 months we've noticed a large tumor protruding under the skin behind her rib cage.  The vets said the cancer is back and we could have it removed  but the cancer is terminal and eventually will get her.

Just a matter of time now but she's not showing any change in personality or energy.  I'm just planning on making sure she's as comfortable as can be.  

It's strange, she's been in the family since I was a senior in college and has now been through 3 states 11 years later.  I know I'll shed some tears when she goes.  She's been by me my entire adult life.


Anyways, sorry for rambling - I feel your pain.  I agree with you, I personally think out of honor for the dog I won't own another black lab.  Maybe chocolate, maybe yellow, but not a black lab.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your support folks.. I still miss her to this day. Get teary eyed when I get home and not see her there to greet me.  Even she is not there I still feel her presence.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Mar 21, 2013)

: (

We have a black lab named 'Dubya' who is 12. He's been my camping and hunting buddy since day one, and is slowing down. I dread that day... 

I hope you get another black lab pup who needs you. We're thinking about getting one so Dub can pass the watch to it before he passes.


----------



## buckmaster56 (Apr 23, 2013)

I lost my Chocolate Lab in March-she was almost 16. I loved that dog like one of my children and miss her dearly.Yes I cried too-she was my heart.I also think there is another lab waiting on a new master
for you-good luck !


----------



## Dreamer69 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you all for still posting and the thoughts and kind words from you all.  I know the feeling that some of you are going through by seeing the dogs starting to slow down. Cherish the times you can.  Every and now and Thunder would get a little spunk in her to chase a stick or jump in the water.  I dont know if I ever will get another lab.  Just by looking at the prices for them and other dogs thats a lot of money for a lab.  Papers dont mean anything to me.  I just like the big block heads and those are hard to find in the area I live in.  But getting another one may never happen.  My heart went with Thunder.


----------



## atlashunter (May 9, 2013)

Really sorry for your loss. My black lab slipped away back in January after 13 wonderful years. I also don't know if I'll ever get another one.


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 13, 2013)

I think the best thing anyone can do who's lost a good lab (or any breed) is to take time to grieve and heal up a bit...and then go seek out a lab rescue organization.

If your former dogs could talk, I have to think that they'd want you step in and give another down-on-their-luck dog a chance to live a lifestyle like they were fortunate enough to live with you.  

It's a crying shame that there are so many smart, intelligent labs out there ready to make memories with someone like we've expressed here but will never get the chance.  Seems like such a waste.


----------

